# I NEED TO FIND THIS STOLEN HORSE - PLEASE HELP



## Bilbs (16 April 2012)

I need help finding this horse, Mickey is a 17.2bay gelding warmblood about 12 years old, he was put on load last autumn and the girl who loaned him sold him to a dealer in Kent for £300 on 29th March 2012. He can be classed as danergous as he has the horse version of tourretts with his back legs. He will be a complete nightmare by now as it takes him a week to settle in to a new routine and I am led to believe that he has moved yards 3 times since them. All we are concerned about is finding him so that he doesn't hurt anyone. He is not a nasty horse but has been badly handled in the past, he stresses badly. I am guessing he is passing from dealers yard to dealers yard. the funny thing about him is when you tack him up and get on you could put a complete novice on him and he would look after them. He has a white patch on his spine just below his withers from a badly fitting saddle, he off fore he is bad to pick up. he has a white star and a kind eye. If anyone can help me find him I would be very grateful, we are willing to pay to get him back. Of all the horses for this to happen to this would be the last one you would want it to be. I think the thing that makes me so angry is that the girl who had him was only 4 fields away from our yard and that she was told if he becomes too much or you don't want him anymore or any reason just send him back, we don't want him passed around, he won't cope and then she does the one this. If anyone can help please message me.  I Don't know how to upload a picture I will try and add a picture on my profile of him.


----------



## Meandtheboys (16 April 2012)

If you have a photobucket account just copy the IMG code and paste into your post.


----------



## Echo Bravo (16 April 2012)

You have reported her to the Police. Has he any markings/freeze marking/microchip.


----------



## attheponies (16 April 2012)

Have you contactd Missing Horses on Loan as they seem to be fantastic and this is their area of expertise?


----------



## Bilbs (16 April 2012)

Thank you, I will be contacting the local groups, if everyone can circulate it would be great, this is one horse that needs to be found!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (16 April 2012)

Bilbs said:



			Thank you, I will be contacting the local groups, if everyone can circulate it would be great, this is one horse that needs to be found!
		
Click to expand...

 sorry to hear this hope he is found but .............................


Bilbs said:



			this is one horse that needs to be found!
		
Click to expand...

ALL missing / sold on loan  horses need to   be found


----------



## PeterNatt (16 April 2012)

Please get his record on www.nedonline.co.uk changed to stolen.  Please report to the police and get an incident number and then report to Horsewatch for them to circulate the details.


----------



## Bilbs (17 April 2012)

Thanks Peter, I have cotacted the police and have a crime number and will be forwarding it to horsewatch today.  Ibelieve this horse is in the Kent/Sussex Area


----------



## Amymay (17 April 2012)

Where did the first dealer sell to?


----------



## dressagedreamer (17 April 2012)

what a little bitch I would have punched her lights out.  I really hope you find him and get him home x


----------



## alliebaxter (17 April 2012)

cant be of much help as not in your area, but will look for him at the shows
good luck in getting your boy home


----------



## MHOL (17 April 2012)

Please contact us missinghorsesonloan@gmail.com, time is of the essence


----------



## Bilbs (17 April 2012)

I am led to believe he went to Kent and then possibly Sussex.  If you come across Mickey you will know about him!!  He doesn't mean anything that he does, he just doesn't cope with change at all well.


----------



## OWLIE185 (17 April 2012)

Is he freezemarked or microchiped?
Did you have a writted contract with the person you loaned him to?
Do you have current contact details of the person you loaned him to?
Do you know the name and contact details of the dealer he was first sold to?
Why did the person you loaned the horse to sell the horse if the horse did not belong to them?


----------



## Bilbs (17 April 2012)

Is he freezemarked or microchiped? No to both
Did you have a writted contract with the person you loaned him to? No because everything was going so well and the yard was only 4 fields away from us.
Do you have current contact details of the person you loaned him to? Yes we have her details and so do the police!
Do you know the name and contact details of the dealer he was first sold to?  Her name is Sally well that is what she is telling me it is.
Why did the person you loaned the horse to sell the horse if the horse did not belong to them?  I would love to know the answer to that question, because I would quite happily punch her in the face, the temptation to go and steal her horse is very high, but we are going to leave it to the police to deal with her.  Not sure we will get very far, she is ex-police but got asked to leave!!!


----------



## MHOL (17 April 2012)

Bilbs said:



			Is he freezemarked or microchiped? No to both
Did you have a writted contract with the person you loaned him to? No because everything was going so well and the yard was only 4 fields away from us.
Do you have current contact details of the person you loaned him to? Yes we have her details and so do the police!
Do you know the name and contact details of the dealer he was first sold to?  Her name is Sally well that is what she is telling me it is.
Why did the person you loaned the horse to sell the horse if the horse did not belong to them?  I would love to know the answer to that question, because I would quite happily punch her in the face, the temptation to go and steal her horse is very high, but we are going to leave it to the police to deal with her.  Not sure we will get very far, she is ex-police but got asked to leave!!!

Click to expand...

Please contact us with the details we asked for?


----------



## zoon (17 April 2012)

Please pm me the dealer in Kent he went to - I know a few of the dealers who take the cheap ones so may be able to help


----------



## Bilbs (18 April 2012)

Thank you to everyone who is looking at this thread, All help to return this horse gratefully recevied.  I dread to think what state he is in by now and just hope that we can find him soon.


----------



## MHOL (18 April 2012)




----------



## horsesue (18 April 2012)

I pray to god that Mickey is found and brought home ..... he is a lovely boy but needs special gentle handling and i feel so sick that he has had to go through all this when he could've just been returned  there is no excuse for this horse to be suffering and going from dealer to dealer as he will be in a right state as he needs routine to settle him.


----------



## horsesue (18 April 2012)

Yes........of course all stolen horses need to be found but Mickey is not your average horse and could be dangerous if in the wrong hands as he is very sensitive and insecure and panics and should never have been sold on to strangers which is why he was supposed to be given back to the owner!


----------



## shnancy (18 April 2012)

I dont think i`d be of any use in helping to find Mickey but when i read your thread i just wanted to wish you every success for his safe return and "(F)-in" give the girl her just deserts...Mickey looks adorable...GOOD LUCK from me and my gee gee in Burnley, Lancs.


----------



## devonlass (18 April 2012)

Way out of my area,but just wanted to say hope you find him soon before he get's too distressed and someone is hurt.

Looks like MHOL will be a great help,good luck to all and do keep us up to date with any news or progress.


----------



## mollymum (18 April 2012)

Make sure you go round all the local horse auctions and talk to as many dealers as possible; make it clear that you are willing to pay a fair price for the horse.  Get details of other dealers from the ones you speak to, so you can contact as many as poss.  Good Luck!


----------



## mollymum (18 April 2012)

By the way, what happened must be illegal.  Have you sought legal advice?  Or reported the loanee to the police?  Something like that may jog her into helping find the horse.


----------



## Bilbs (19 April 2012)

Thank you to everyone who is keeping an eye out for Mickey, we won't find him without help.

We have contacted the police and they are talking to the dealer, their main prioity is to try and find Mickey first then they will deal with the girl who had him on loan.

I have been in contact with quite a few dealers and an now going to be sending his poster to tack shops down in the south east, hopefully someone might own up to having him.  I just hope he hasn't hurt anyone, he won't mean it but will just be very confussed and stressed out.

I think anyone who sells a loan horse is no better than a burgler, they steal without consent what is the difference!:mad:


----------



## TheDogHouse (19 April 2012)

Any news on Mickey?


----------



## horsesue (19 April 2012)

Praying Mickey will be found safe and well.......... i miss him and so does Poppy   x


----------



## Tinseltoes (22 April 2012)

Keep an eye out on Preloved etc.You never know.


----------



## Purple Duck (22 April 2012)

Hello
It may be worth you posting on FB in some groups? Like Surrey Horse and POny and Berkshire Horse and Pony
Fingers crossed for quick find!
Keep us updated on here
xXx


----------



## Bilbs (23 April 2012)

Thank you, I will try some more FB groups, and have a look on preloved, any other places to look gratefully received.  Have a feeling he is now probably not in Kent or Sussex think who ever has him will have sent him a lot further away.


----------



## MHOL (23 April 2012)

Purple Duck said:



			Hello
It may be worth you posting on FB in some groups? Like Surrey Horse and POny and Berkshire Horse and Pony
Fingers crossed for quick find!
Keep us updated on here
xXx
		
Click to expand...

We have been posting but please share the poster


----------



## Cedars (23 April 2012)

Have you spoken to local vets? Someone might have bought him in good faith, and had the vet out over his kicking?


----------



## Archangel (23 April 2012)

Keep an eye on York sales at the end of the week.  What a sorry tale this is, poor horse and complete scumbag who sold him on.


----------



## Bilbs (24 April 2012)

RebelRebel said:



			Keep an eye on York sales at the end of the week.  What a sorry tale this is, poor horse and complete scumbag who sold him on.
		
Click to expand...

If there is any way you could send a poster to the sales people I would be very grateful, I can PM you one.


----------



## Bilbs (24 April 2012)

Cedars said:



			Have you spoken to local vets? Someone might have bought him in good faith, and had the vet out over his kicking?
		
Click to expand...

I will go through the yellow pages for vets and send them all one, if you have a local vets that you have an email for please can you send them on.  All help gratefully received, hopefully we can find him.


----------



## cally6008 (24 April 2012)

RebelRebel said:



			Keep an eye on York sales at the end of the week.  What a sorry tale this is, poor horse and complete scumbag who sold him on.
		
Click to expand...

sale list - http://www.ylc.co.uk/library/catalogues/2/0_120423.pdf

also emailed to bilbs


----------



## Joeb21 (30 April 2012)

http://www.bellequine.co.uk/
http://www.newnhamvets.co.uk/equine_clinic/

They are based in Kent for you to send your posters too .


----------



## Bilbs (1 May 2012)

Thanks for that I will send to both of these.


----------



## Purple Duck (1 May 2012)

These are in/around Surrey/Sussex/Kent 


Steve Brooks Equine 
http://www.stephenbrooksequine.co.uk/default.asp

Mayes and Scrine
http://www.mayesandscrine.co.uk/

Priory Vets
http://www.prioryvets.co.uk/equine/home-equine.htm

Shotters and Byers
http://www.shotterandbyers.co.uk/

Lingfield Equine Vets
http://www.lingfieldequinevets.com/

Souther Hills Equine
http://www.southernhillsequine.com/

Cinderhill Equine Vets
http://www.cinderhillequinevets.co.uk/

I am MORE than happy to find more/contact/email for you as well- Just drop me a PM with your email address and we can start from there!!

Good Luck!!

xXx


----------



## Bilbs (1 May 2012)

Thank you for the links I will send to these as well


----------



## TheDogHouse (2 May 2012)

Any News on Mickey!


----------



## Bilbs (2 May 2012)

No News yet, still hoping we can find him


----------



## horsesue (4 May 2012)

Please......... someone must know where he is..............it breaks my heart to think of what he is going through and i feel sick with worry as this was so unavoidable and should not have happened!!! i'd do anything just to see him and to know he is ok as he is such a loving boy who loved cuddles and hugs and all he did was to trust the wrong woman...............


----------



## glitterfuzz (5 May 2012)

If the person that loaned you horse was only 4 fields away, why didnt they just give it back?  Hope you find him


----------



## horsesue (5 May 2012)

That is the question on everyones lips??? 
We were all lied to about where he had gone..............guilty conscience??? either way the lies have now made it harder to find him and this particular horse needs to be found sooner rather than later.


----------



## PurdyPops (6 May 2012)

I Hope This Beautiful Horse Gets Home Soon! Why Would Any-One Do Something Like This? Such A Sad Story. Im Thinking The Girl Who Had Him On Loan Obviously Has Contact Details...Number, Address, Where abouts of the person she sold him to. If you could get the number of the person the girl sold him to you could call and maybee find out where/who has got him. even if they give you another number. its getting somewhere. i hope you find him. He needs to go home! xx


----------



## Bilbs (8 May 2012)

PurdyPops said:



			I Hope This Beautiful Horse Gets Home Soon! Why Would Any-One Do Something Like This? Such A Sad Story. Im Thinking The Girl Who Had Him On Loan Obviously Has Contact Details...Number, Address, Where abouts of the person she sold him to. If you could get the number of the person the girl sold him to you could call and maybee find out where/who has got him. even if they give you another number. its getting somewhere. i hope you find him. He needs to go home! xx

Click to expand...

We have spoken to the person the Loanee sold him too and she will not tell us who she sold him too, she says it was a friend of a friend and a bloke collected him, I don't believe her, I am led to believe she is very dodgy and has several names!  I just hope that who ever has him will let us know, we are willing to pay to get him back we just want to make sure he is safe and well, I hope that we can find him.


----------



## Amymay (8 May 2012)

Bilbs said:



We have spoken to the person the Loanee sold him too and she will not tell us who she sold him too, she says it was a friend of a friend and a bloke collected him, I don't believe her, I am led to believe she is very dodgy and has several names!  I just hope that who ever has him will let us know, we are willing to pay to get him back we just want to make sure he is safe and well, I hope that we can find him.

Click to expand...

Hand it all over to the police.

Good luck.


----------



## Bilbs (8 May 2012)

We have got the police involved, they can't do anything in helping us to find him only caution her regarding the sale of property that didn't belong to her!  So we are on our own finding him.  If we find him they say she will have to repay all the costs associated with it!


----------



## s4sugar (8 May 2012)

Go back to the police. They can do more than caution.


----------



## Bilbs (8 May 2012)

They have told usd they can't do any more until we find him, the one plus side we have is that the police lady we are dealing with has horses


----------



## Amymay (8 May 2012)

Bilbs said:



They have told usd they can't do any more until we find him, the one plus side we have is that the police lady we are dealing with has horses

Click to expand...

This is a police investigation - so they can, and should be doing more.


----------



## Bilbs (8 May 2012)

I will speak to her and see what else can be done, just want Mickey back


----------



## MHOL (8 May 2012)

Bilbs said:



We have got the police involved, they can't do anything in helping us to find him only caution her regarding the sale of property that didn't belong to her!  So we are on our own finding him.  If we find him they say she will have to repay all the costs associated with it!

Click to expand...

Have you spoken to Ali recently?? We need an update, a caution!!!!


----------



## Bilbs (8 May 2012)

Will give Ali a ring and give you guys an update.


----------



## stacey_lou (8 May 2012)

Posting on to the thread to keep updated. I seriously hope you get him back. 

Ill keep any eye out and print your page off and post it at my yard should anyone come accross him.


----------



## Bilbs (8 May 2012)

Thank you Stacy_Lou and anyone else who has or is willing to. If you wouldn't mind putting it up in any local tack shops or giving to vets and farriers that would be fantastic as well!


----------



## HappyNeds (9 May 2012)

Any news on him yet?  I do hope you find him


----------



## Bilbs (9 May 2012)

No news as of yet, we have everything crossed that someone either sees his poster or this thread and contacts me.


----------



## TheDogHouse (14 May 2012)

Any news on Mickey!  Wondered if the police had located him.


----------



## Bilbs (14 May 2012)

Nothing as of yet, all seems to have gone a little quite, am still hopefull that someone will come forward with some information.


----------



## horsesue (17 May 2012)

Please let us find him soon........ i dread to think what he is going through  he needs to be back at home with people who know him and love him........ with the exception of 1 person!!! how she could do this to him knowing how he is... is beyond me!!! a true horselover would never have done this!!!


----------



## ticobay831 (20 May 2012)

This is dreadfull i would have flipped at her, how dare she sell him, praying you get this boy back safe and sound.


----------



## horsesue (20 May 2012)

we are all praying we find him, i personally feel sick thinking what he is going through and cant get it out of my head what has happened with poor Mickey


----------



## catembi (20 May 2012)

Have you looked on Project Horses?  If he's difficult, he might pop up on there?

Really hope you find him.

T x


----------



## nicolagray (21 May 2012)

hi there do you have any objections to me copying this to my face book page , wishing you all the luck in the world


----------



## Cuffey (21 May 2012)

nicolagray said:



			hi there do you have any objections to me copying this to my face book page , wishing you all the luck in the world
		
Click to expand...

Like Missing Horses on Loan on Facebook and share from there

Link to this missing horse
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...36797773.26410.123089937764053&type=1&theater


----------



## Bilbs (27 May 2012)

We are still looking for Mickey and hope that soon someone will come forward with info on his whereabouts, anyone who has him will be re-imbursed for their costs, if we find him and he is happy then great we would not want to upset him anymore but we just need to find him and make sure he is safe.


----------



## Ceris Comet (27 May 2012)

U think that is the right way to go about finding Mickey op. Someone nay well have bought him , fell in love with him and are scared of having him taken off them. You are right to point out that you just need to know that's he's happy and well.


----------



## SaharaS (27 May 2012)

This all seems a bit familiar to a post/thread I read somewhere recently (since Oct) would either have been on here, facebook horsey pages or on NFED (thats def worth a look) If you email NFED it covers the entire South not just the new forest (New Forest Equine Directory) Steve Kitcher runs it and has helped other owners appealing and police searching before by mentioning it in the newsletter. i think you will get him on editor@nfed.co.uk he's really efficint and will more than likely mention him for you-the regulars on nfed are a beady eyed bunch and theres a forum there too well worth spending some time on letting everyone know..as I say his description is sooooo familiar. I apologise if it was an earlier post of yours, but atleast proves it works. Try horse gossip too
http://horsegossip.proboards.com/index.cgi

Have you alerted your local horsewatch for kent sussex and surrey?worth joining all and contacting as tbh police don't always forward fast enough. Rural Crimes teams and Farm watch are worth notifying too-if they alreadya re aware, it won't hurt them to have a memory jog and gives you peace of mind too that he is on their minds. I would be taking legal action against the loanee immediately. Set up a FIND MICKEY facebook page and make it a public page- a couple had Brook their Labrador stolen and now over 3500 members are daily working to help find him by spreading the work. Do the same on twitter.

eta-I think the horse i originally heard of was advertised as over 17hh/17.2 but that is some peoples idea of a full up 16.3...I'd also speak to horse quest (and similar others)on the phone if you can do an ad or see back ads..
Don't lose faith and don't give up xx


----------



## Bilbs (28 May 2012)

Thank you for the contacts,  I still pray that we can find him.  My main concern is that he his happy and healthy.  If someone has bought him and he is happy that is all we care about, but becuase of his issues he could easily be passed from yard to yard which is the worst thing for Mickey.  He is the biggest softee regarding cuddles and kisses when he is settled but when he is 'on one' watch out!  

The more people that see his poster the better, he stands at 17hh I think but I am sure he will be advertised any where from 16.3 to 17.2!

All we want to do is find him, if you have him or have seen him please let us know he is ok or where he was, we will do whatever we can to make him and the people around him safe and that no one gets hurt.


----------



## Grumpy Jewel (3 June 2012)

hi, i have pm'd you.


----------



## HappyHooves (4 June 2012)

Also have pm'd you. URGENT


----------



## starryeyed (4 June 2012)

How horrible, everything crossed that you find him safe and sound. I'm the other end of the country but will check adverts etc for you  Please keep us updated.


----------



## Ceris Comet (5 June 2012)

Any news ?


----------



## Tiffany (5 June 2012)

Ceris Comet said:



			Any news ?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about your horse, I really hope you find him.


----------



## Bilbs (7 June 2012)

We have had no news yet, I am still hopeful we will find him, will try and get someone to go to duckhurst on friday, I am currently away sorry for not replying to everyone, (on honeymoon) so limited access to internet. Please let us know if anyone sees or here's anything.


----------



## horsesue (7 June 2012)

Bilbs said:



Thank you for the contacts,  I still pray that we can find him.  My main concern is that he his happy and healthy.  If someone has bought him and he is happy that is all we care about, but becuase of his issues he could easily be passed from yard to yard which is the worst thing for Mickey.  He is the biggest softee regarding cuddles and kisses when he is settled but when he is 'on one' watch out!  

The more people that see his poster the better, he stands at 17hh I think but I am sure he will be advertised any where from 16.3 to 17.2!

All we want to do is find him, if you have him or have seen him please let us know he is ok or where he was, we will do whatever we can to make him and the people around him safe and that no one gets hurt.

Click to expand...

I ALSO PRAY WE CAN FIND HIM......AS IS SAID ABOVE HE IS THE KINDEST SOPPIEST HORSE WHEN HE TRUSTS YOU AND PLEASE IF ANY1 HAS ANY DETAILS OF HIM WHETHER HAPPY OR SAD PLEASE PLEASE LET US KNOW X


----------



## neddynesbitt (13 June 2012)

Just seen this on facebook, really hope it wasn't Mickey? https://www.facebook.com/pages/Horse-Community-Scams-uncoverdconmen-exposed/182385158505335

Look at the post by Jenna Louise Southwood


----------



## HappyHooves (14 June 2012)

She seems to say that its not the missing horse, even though the breed and dates tie in. Sad story but superb site! Should be compulsory viewing.


----------



## horsesue (14 June 2012)

neddynesbitt said:



			Just seen this on facebook, really hope it wasn't Mickey? https://www.facebook.com/pages/Horse-Community-Scams-uncoverdconmen-exposed/182385158505335

Look at the post by Jenna Louise Southwood
		
Click to expand...

OMG I hope not  have messaged Jenna x


----------



## HappyHooves (15 June 2012)

Do you feel that she is unwilling to give info on the horse, or is it just me? height, colour, markings etc would be helpful to all the people who might have lost a horse in such circumstances, wouldn't it? And it wouldn't affect her case.


----------



## Luci07 (15 June 2012)

Who do you mean? Plenty of info on Mickey on here ?


----------



## neddynesbitt (15 June 2012)

Luci07 said:



			Who do you mean? Plenty of info on Mickey on here ?
		
Click to expand...

You've misunderstood the poster of last post, she didn't mean Mickey she meant the horse on the facebook link. That is the person who doesn't seem willing to give more info


----------



## HappyHooves (15 June 2012)

neddynesbitt said:



			You've misunderstood the poster of last post, she didn't mean Mickey she meant the horse on the facebook link. That is the person who doesn't seem willing to give more info 

Click to expand...

Yep, I did mean the person on FB!


----------



## neddynesbitt (15 June 2012)

Oops I'm the dumb one  sorry


----------



## neddynesbitt (15 June 2012)

Oops just re read it again, I wasn't meaning you I meant Lucy07 seems to have misunderstood


----------



## Magicmum (17 June 2012)

Bilbs said:













I need help finding this horse, Mickey is a 17.2bay gelding warmblood about 12 years old, he was put on load last autumn and the girl who loaned him sold him to a dealer in Kent for £300 on 29th March 2012. He can be classed as danergous as he has the horse version of tourretts with his back legs. He will be a complete nightmare by now as it takes him a week to settle in to a new routine and I am led to believe that he has moved yards 3 times since them. All we are concerned about is finding him so that he doesn't hurt anyone. He is not a nasty horse but has been badly handled in the past, he stresses badly. I am guessing he is passing from dealers yard to dealers yard. the funny thing about him is when you tack him up and get on you could put a complete novice on him and he would look after them. He has a white patch on his spine just below his withers from a badly fitting saddle, he off fore he is bad to pick up. he has a white star and a kind eye. If anyone can help me find him I would be very grateful, we are willing to pay to get him back. Of all the horses for this to happen to this would be the last one you would want it to be. I think the thing that makes me so angry is that the girl who had him was only 4 fields away from our yard and that she was told if he becomes too much or you don't want him anymore or any reason just send him back, we don't want him passed around, he won't cope and then she does the one this. If anyone can help please message me.  I Don't know how to upload a picture I will try and add a picture on my profile of him.
		
Click to expand...



If your on Facebook add the group called everything horsey and post the details, we are a big group all over the country


----------



## MHOL (19 June 2012)

We have received information that Mickey MAY have been sold through Ashford Market, does anyone have contact details for them or are there catalogue details??


----------



## wipeout (19 June 2012)

Hobbs Parker usually publish catalogues online: http://www.hobbsparker.co.uk/CF/?pa...aleTypeId=7&CatAvail=Online&Link=AuctionsMenu


----------



## Magicmum (19 June 2012)

MHOL said:



			We have received information that Mickey MAY have been sold through Ashford Market, does anyone have contact details for them or are there catalogue details??
		
Click to expand...

http://www.hobbsparker.co.uk/CF/?pa...aleTypeId=7&CatAvail=Online&Link=AuctionsMenu

Does this help?


----------



## cellie (19 June 2012)

***** has auction very soon he would be type to turn up at  their auctions


----------



## Bilbs (22 June 2012)

Thanks to everyone keeping an look out for Mickey, we have had someone come forward who said they went to try him but he was lame and he was then go to be heading to Ashford Market, so hopefully someone will have seen him somewhre.  If anyone in the Kent area can put the poster up in a tack shop or feeder mechants any where I would be so grateful, we will pay to get him back so please if anyone can help please do.


----------



## samisheen (22 June 2012)

Hi, the next sale at Ashford is 23rd August. No catalogues as yet. He wasn't in the june sale looking at their catalogue. or in the April. I get emailed as soon as the catalogue is out so will keep a eye on it for you


----------



## Shettie (22 June 2012)

samisheen said:



			Hi, the next sale at Ashford is 23rd August. No catalogues as yet. He wasn't in the june sale looking at their catalogue. or in the April. I get emailed as soon as the catalogue is out so will keep a eye on it for you 

Click to expand...

Ditto but some go outside the ring, Weve got posters in tackshops in my area of Kent


----------



## Cuffey (22 June 2012)

Attridges Sale next Thurs

http://www.attridgesequestrian.co.uk/Essex-Horse-Sales.php


----------



## Cuffey (22 June 2012)

KENT HORSE SALES AT DUCKHURST FARM

Large selection of tack and saddlery and selection of horses
and ponies for auction every month.
Entries always welcome in all sections.
Sale held second Friday of each month


For details tel 01580 891057
or www.duckhurst.com
Clapper Lane Staplehurst Kent TN12 0JW


----------



## Queenbee (23 June 2012)

I really hope you find him, nothing useful to add but I have been following this thread from the beginning. Keeping everything crossed


----------



## horsesue (29 June 2012)

Bilbs said:



Thanks to everyone keeping an look out for Mickey, we have had someone come forward who said they went to try him but he was lame and he was then go to be heading to Ashford Market, so hopefully someone will have seen him somewhre.  If anyone in the Kent area can put the poster up in a tack shop or feeder mechants any where I would be so grateful, we will pay to get him back so please if anyone can help please do.

Click to expand...

OMG poor Mickey  he doesnt deserve this.. all he i was trust the wrong person n  just pray he comes back safe xxxxx


----------



## Miranda8 (13 July 2012)

Have you had any news on Mickey?


----------



## Tiffany (13 July 2012)

I've got everything crossed you find him. Hope the little madam who sold him realises how much distress she's caused - what possessed her to sell him on?


----------



## applecart14 (13 July 2012)

horsesue said:



			i feel so sick that he has had to go through all this when he could've just been returned  there is no excuse for this horse to be suffering and going from dealer to dealer as he will be in a right state as he needs routine to settle him.
		
Click to expand...

Not being funny but if he was 'so loved' and you feel sad that he is going from dealer to dealer then why did you not freeze mark him or have I missed this answer?

I am sorry your horse is stolen but I just can't extend the same sympathy towards people that haven't tried to make an effort to protect their horses in the first place as I can towards horses that are freezemarked and effort has been made to keep them 'safe'  Just can't understand peoples ridiculous reasoning in this regard.  Yes freezemarked horses to get stolen but I think Farmkey has a recovery rate of around 97% in this regard for freeze marked animals.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (13 July 2012)

applecart14 said:



			Not being funny but if he was 'so loved' and you feel sad that he is going from dealer to dealer then why did you not freeze mark him or have I missed this answer?

I am sorry your horse is stolen but I just can't extend the same sympathy towards people that haven't tried to make an effort to protect their horses in the first place as I can towards horses that are freezemarked and effort has been made to keep them 'safe'  Just can't understand peoples ridiculous reasoning in this regard.  Yes freezemarked horses to get stolen but I think Farmkey has a recovery rate of around 97% in this regard for freeze marked animals.
		
Click to expand...

Totally uncalled for comments. Compassion costs nothing. Instead of adding to the OP's distress, why not start another thread about the merits of freeze marking ?


----------



## netposse (13 July 2012)

I am sorry your horse is stolen but I just can't extend the same sympathy towards people that haven't tried to make an effort to protect their horses in the first place as I can towards horses that are freezemarked and effort has been made to keep them 'safe'  Just can't understand peoples ridiculous reasoning in this regard.  Yes freezemarked horses to get stolen but I think Farmkey has a recovery rate of around 97% in this regard for freeze marked animals.[/QUOTE]

Yes I do believe in identification as a means of a theft deterrent and recovery aide but I have to wonder where did you find the research data on the rate of recovery you stated above? 

I have been working with theft victims and all of the ID agencies in the US for over a decade and no matter what kind of ID there is on horses no one can claim that kind of recovery rate because of their ID method or agency. 

If that is based on factual data then I think we have something to learn from FarmKey here in the US. Can you direct me to where I find the national study or statical information that supplied that information please? I'd love to read it.

By the way, all of my horses have freezebrands, freezemarks and microchips. Some also have additional lip tattoos and when we are trailriding they also sport hoofbrands. Yes, I do believe in horse identification. I have been a victim of theft once. I don't intend on being one again. And if I am everyone will be able to ID my horses coming and going.


----------



## applecart14 (13 July 2012)

netposse said:



			If that is based on factual data then I think we have something to learn from FarmKey here in the US. Can you direct me to where I find the national study or statical information that supplied that information please? I'd love to read it.
		
Click to expand...

Do apologise its 95% recovery rate, not 97%.  I knew I'd seen it was a high amount.

I didn't say there was a national study.  And I said I THINK the recovery rate was around 97% not that I knew it for definite.  Here is the information that you obviously think I'm fabricating.

_Our recovery rate is over 95%. We have links with the ILPH, (world horse welfare) RSPCA, Horsewatch groups and many more equine sources. We pride ourselves on getting the information out on your horse immediately, to as many people as possible._


http://www.farmkey.co.uk/farmkey/in...nt&task=category&sectionid=3&id=90&Itemid=144


And here is Freezemarks claim
_
To date the company has a 100% recovery record._

And here is their website detailing this in case you think I'm making this up too!

http://www.freezemark.biz/support.html


----------



## applecart14 (13 July 2012)

horserider said:



			Totally uncalled for comments. Compassion costs nothing. Instead of adding to the OP's distress, why not start another thread about the merits of freeze marking ?
		
Click to expand...

It was an uncalled for comment but hopefully it would make someone think twice about making sure they do get their horse marked, in order to prevent the suffering and agony this owner is going through.

It's nothing to do with not having compassion either.  Its about plain common sense.  Sorry if I've offended anyone but its very doubtful the OP would be putting her post on here if her horse had of been freezemarked.  End of.

You only have to look through the high percentage of owners in the stolen section of this forum to see that most of them haven't bothered to take precautions against their animals getting stolen.  As I said I'd rather save my sympathy for someone that cared enough in the first place.  There really is no excuse.  Period.

I'd no more not get a new horse freezemarked than I would ride without a hat, not wear flourescent on the road, or put my seat belt in when I got in the car.  Common sense costs nothing and would save a hell of a lot of heartache in the long run.  How can you disagree with that???  I put a poll on here once asking what the reasons were for people NOT freezemarking their horse.  And do you know what they said? The top reason why people didn't bother was because they didn't want to 'mark' their animals, because the mark looked unsightly.  A lot less unsightly than their horse slipping through the net and becoming a carcass hanging from a hook in an abbatoir imho.


----------



## Bilbs (14 July 2012)

Thank you for the positve comments.  The horse does not belong to me he belongs to a very close friend and I am trying to help find him get his horse back.  He was not freezemarked as he did not feel it was necessary the yard he lived on was outside his kitchen window, nieve as that sounds.  If you loan your horse to someone whose yard is 3 fields away from your yard and the agreement is that you return the horse if there are any problems or you don't want him anymore.  For the girl to them sell him for £300 to a dealer is completely unfair.  To then also lie to the owner and say that she didn't have time for him so her sisters ex groom was going to have him.  The owner then asked for the details of the person who then had him so that he could go and see him to make sure everything was ok as he is a difficult horse to have around on a yard.  You also would like to think that loaning your horse to a) someone so local and b) an ex police woman, that your horse would be in safe hands.  
We all get to learn from our mistakes, but I now would never let a horse of mine go out on loan as there is no protection as an owner.  You have to hand over the passport which is the only thing you have that says that horse belongs to you.  Maybe the governing bodies will come up with a temporary passport for loaned horses, one day!

We will keep looking for Mickey and we hope that in all this he has not hurt anyone or him self and that someone has him and is looking afterhim the way he needs to be cared for, as I have said before, his wellbeing is all we care about.


----------



## horsesue (14 July 2012)

Bilbs said:



Thank you for the positve comments.  The horse does not belong to me he belongs to a very close friend and I am trying to help find him get his horse back.  He was not freezemarked as he did not feel it was necessary the yard he lived on was outside his kitchen window, nieve as that sounds.  If you loan your horse to someone whose yard is 3 fields away from your yard and the agreement is that you return the horse if there are any problems or you don't want him anymore.  For the girl to them sell him for £300 to a dealer is completely unfair.  To then also lie to the owner and say that she didn't have time for him so her sisters ex groom was going to have him.  The owner then asked for the details of the person who then had him so that he could go and see him to make sure everything was ok as he is a difficult horse to have around on a yard.  You also would like to think that loaning your horse to a) someone so local and b) an ex police woman, that your horse would be in safe hands.  
We all get to learn from our mistakes, but I now would never let a horse of mine go out on loan as there is no protection as an owner.  You have to hand over the passport which is the only thing you have that says that horse belongs to you.  Maybe the governing bodies will come up with a temporary passport for loaned horses, one day!

We will keep looking for Mickey and we hope that in all this he has not hurt anyone or him self and that someone has him and is looking afterhim the way he needs to be cared for, as I have said before, his wellbeing is all we care about.

Click to expand...

I had this happen to my old horse and he woman knew what happened to mine and was disgusted yet she did the same to Mickey??? why??? i dont get it and i pray he is being looked after and safe. x


----------



## horsesue (26 July 2012)

applecart14 said:



			Not being funny but if he was 'so loved' and you feel sad that he is going from dealer to dealer then why did you not freeze mark him or have I missed this answer?

I am sorry your horse is stolen but I just can't extend the same sympathy towards people that haven't tried to make an effort to protect their horses in the first place as I can towards horses that are freezemarked and effort has been made to keep them 'safe'  Just can't understand peoples ridiculous reasoning in this regard.  Yes freezemarked horses to get stolen but I think Farmkey has a recovery rate of around 97% in this regard for freeze marked animals.
		
Click to expand...

If you had read the circumstances of this horse and how this has happened it is slightly different in the sense that the woman was three fields away from the owner and MIckey was loaned to her on the understanding he would go back to the owner if there were any problems either with he horse or financially! There was absolutely no reason to even think about freezemarking as we all thought we could trust his woman especially as she was a Police Woman (now ex police) and he was in a totally secure yard. And.... for your information my horses have always been freezemarked though not chipped as i have heard of horses being stolen and having them cut out!!! I also ride n hi viz etc etc but thats not what this post is about............it is about a horse that needs to be found before he or someone gets hurt and we can bring him back home.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (26 July 2012)

Gosh, I've just read some of the posts on here (sharp intake of breath) ........ whilst accepting that Freezemarking is a good thing to have done and is an excellent deterrent - in this situation where OP is seeking information about a horse which was sold-on whilst on loan very close to her own yard, then its a bit like the saying about (re-arrange words) "horse, stable door", shutting, no use, gone .... etc". 

Yes we all SHOULD have our horses freezemarked - I've got my boy done, BUT it doesn't give anyone any excuse to sell on someone else's horse whilst on loan!!!  Does it??

I think the whole point of this thread is to get horse and OP re-united ASAP; and frankly whilst appreciating the undoubted wisdom of freezemarking I find some of the comments on here are only adding to OP's distress at this awful situation.


----------



## horsesue (26 July 2012)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Gosh, I've just read some of the posts on here (sharp intake of breath) ........ whilst accepting that Freezemarking is a good thing to have done and is an excellent deterrent - in this situation where OP is seeking information about a horse which was sold-on whilst on loan very close to her own yard, then its a bit like the saying about (re-arrange words) "horse, stable door", shutting, no use, gone .... etc". 

Yes we all SHOULD have our horses freezemarked - I've got my boy done, BUT it doesn't give anyone any excuse to sell on someone else's horse whilst on loan!!!  Does it??

I think the whole point of this thread is to get horse and OP re-united ASAP; and frankly whilst appreciating the undoubted wisdom of freezemarking I find some of the comments on here are only adding to OP's distress at this awful situation.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you x


----------



## Bilbs (27 July 2012)

Thank you MiJodsR2BlinkinTite, This thread was started in the hope that we can find Mickey.  I agree with freeze marking but as said this is a case of finding him now, yes if and when we get him back he will be free marked but the most important thing now is to find him.

Thank you to all those who have put posters up and asked around your help is very much appreciated.  We just want to know he is safe.


----------



## Snowy1 (27 July 2012)

Wishing you every luck in finding Micky.

Having had a horse go to a "friend" to then be passed onto someone else and for me to find him advertied i know how awful that is. I was lucky i got him back but it could have been so different.

As for whoever went off at a tangent about freezemarking i am not to sure why they feel that would have been such a strong deterent and things like this wouldn't happen? Clearly i am missing something. Is that the same way in which cars are stolen and shipped abroad, trailers are stolen yet are marked? Friend of mine had her brand new Ifor WIlliams stolen yet it had beed marked the previous week and was never recovered! Same way as a burglar alarm going off in houses and people not paying attention! It may deter some people but if someone wants to steal something then regardless of what preventitive measures you have in place they will. This woman was clearly very dishonest and knew exactly what she was doing. I have known plenty of people who buy horses outside the sales ring with no documents, it shouldn't happen anymore but as everyone knows it goes on. A friend works for Trading Standards and she has seen the lengths people will go to, to make a fast "buck"

I shall post this on my facebook page, not that i am near you in the country but you never know with dealers, they tend to pass round to those they know. 

I shall keep watching this thread with the hope of good news.x


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (27 July 2012)

As for whoever went off at a tangent about freezemarking i am not to sure why they feel that would have been such a strong deterent and things like this wouldn't happen?
		
Click to expand...


 I think the main thing is:
 Freezemarking like hoof brands are obvious marks which the horse can be identified.  Specially  in the recovery of the animal.

 I have known cases (Happened at Southall years back)  When one of the dealers said that  a knacker man outside the market was offered a horse for meat money for a quick sale. The meat man saw it had a freezemark and had it checked out, turned out it was stolen  he realized there was a reward and got more money for reporting it than the meat money,  Horse eventually returned to owner.

 I have also(in the past) been told that a group of ponies were stolen from a field taken some where, sorted out - freezemark ones left others never seen again..   Some thieves actually take rugs off prior to stealing. 
 I don't want to upset these members anymore than they are, they must be beside their selves- I know I would be. 

I wish these morons that steal horses would have half a brain as to know what its like to lose a horse or any animal.

  Yes I wish all owners would freezemark its a deterrent too, sadly this wont help in this case.  I hope and pray all these horses return to owners..

  Here is a list worth having if you don't already know it 
http://www.horseauctionsuk.co.uk/horse-auctions.php?url_typeid=3.

 Does anyone know if there is a way to email all the sales with a picture of the horses stolen.  So even if no one goes to the sale  they will have the pictures as reference??

 Maybe that is something some one should start up   a magazine with photos and details of stolen horses which get sent to auctions . Don't suppose anyone has the time to set it up ??


----------



## Bilbs (27 July 2012)

Thank you for the posts, and the list of auctions, I will try and email them all with his poster.

As said all that matters is his well being


----------



## Miranda8 (19 August 2012)

Have you had any more news on Mickey?


----------



## Bilbs (24 August 2012)

No news as of yet.

We have however deceided to offer a reward for any information that helps in the recovery of Mickey.


----------



## horsesue (28 August 2012)

Bilbs said:



No news as of yet.

We have however deceided to offer a reward for any information that helps in the recovery of Mickey.  

Please everyone keep your eyes peeled and any news, even if it may not seem important it could help us find Mickey. x
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Bilbs (4 September 2012)

We have had the best news today, We have found Mickey he is safe and well.  We are going to see him this week.

Thank you to everyone who has helped look for him.


----------



## MHOL (4 September 2012)

Bilbs said:



We have had the best news today, We have found Mickey he is safe and well.  We are going to see him this week.

Thank you to everyone who has helped look for him.

Click to expand...



FANTASTIC NEWS!!! Lets hope the "people" who sold him are made to pay for what they have done and are continuing to do to fund their lifestyles at the horses and owners expense. Call themselves horse lovers, pah


----------



## LMJ (4 September 2012)

What wonderful news  So so pleased  . Are you able to say what area you located him in ?


----------



## spike123 (4 September 2012)

MHOL said:



			FANTASTIC NEWS!!! Lets hope the "people" who sold him are made to pay for what they have done and are continuing to do to fund their lifestyles at the horses and owners expense. Call themselves horse lovers, pah
		
Click to expand...

Let's hope so.


----------



## ladyt25 (4 September 2012)

Great to read this - I remember this thread originally! OP, is it definitely Mickey then? What will happen to him now - is he with new owners?


----------



## horsesue (4 September 2012)

MHOL said:



			FANTASTIC NEWS!!! Lets hope the "people" who sold him are made to pay for what they have done and are continuing to do to fund their lifestyles at the horses and owners expense. Call themselves horse lovers, pah
		
Click to expand...

FANTASTIC NEWS  XXX


----------



## welshcob* (4 September 2012)

Bilbs said:



We have had the best news today, We have found Mickey he is safe and well.  We are going to see him this week.

Thank you to everyone who has helped look for him.

Click to expand...

That's fantastic news, please update us all once you've seen him


----------



## s4sugar (4 September 2012)

Great news. I do hope everything pans out ok and that the thief gets proper justice.


----------



## neddynesbitt (4 September 2012)

Fantastic, so pleased for you  what area is he in and was it through this thread that you found him?


----------



## cally6008 (4 September 2012)

Bilbs said:



We have had the best news today, We have found Mickey he is safe and well.  We are going to see him this week.

Thank you to everyone who has helped look for him.

Click to expand...

Don't forget to update details with Stolen Horse Register
and National Equine Database
(if you had logged details with them)


----------



## Bilbs (5 September 2012)

He is in Kent so never went very far.  He was found through NED and this thread.  A lady on the yard was checking another horse on NED and saw Mickey, realised that it looked like a horse on the yard and that she had seen the thread, spoke to the yard owner and new owners and got in touch with me.  

I will update more when we get back from seeing him on Friday as we need to speak to the new owners, but we are back in touch with the police.

I can't believe we have found him and that he is ok, once again thak you to everyone who re-posted, commented, put posters up and shared his poster on Facebook, without it we would not have found him. Thank you.


----------



## MHOL (5 September 2012)

Bilbs said:



He is in Kent so never went very far.  He was found through NED and this thread.  A lady on the yard was checking another horse on NED and saw Mickey, realised that it looked like a horse on the yard and that she had seen the thread, spoke to the yard owner and new owners and got in touch with me.  

I will update more when we get back from seeing him on Friday as we need to speak to the new owners, but we are back in touch with the police.

I can't believe we have found him and that he is ok, once again thak you to everyone who re-posted, commented, put posters up and shared his poster on Facebook, without it we would not have found him. Thank you.

Click to expand...


NED came good once again, shame we are loosing it at the end of the month, how many other missing horses are out there that we may never find again!!!


----------



## TheDogHouse (5 September 2012)

Fab news.   At least now the police will be able to follow a complete paper/horse trail and track down who is telling the truth.


----------



## WestCoast (5 September 2012)

That is such good news. Now I would hope to see some prosecutions. 

Paula


----------



## luckyoldme (5 September 2012)

well done you!


----------



## horsesue (5 September 2012)

TheDogHouse said:



			Fab news.   At least now the police will be able to follow a complete paper/horse trail and track down who is telling the truth.
		
Click to expand...

I so hope so she shouldnt get away with it!!!......... thankfully he's safe  x


----------



## horsesue (5 September 2012)

Bilbs said:



We have got the police involved, they can't do anything in helping us to find him only caution her regarding the sale of property that didn't belong to her!  So we are on our own finding him.  If we find him they say she will have to repay all the costs associated with it!

Click to expand...

!!

Brilliant if shes gotta pay all the costs!!! let it be a lesson for others who do this!!!


----------



## Queenbee (5 September 2012)

Fantastic, so glad he has been found


----------



## AJ & Kiz (6 September 2012)

best news ive read all week  cant wait for update  x


----------



## Jenna1406 (6 September 2012)

Great news.


----------



## amc (6 September 2012)

Wonderful news ! Keep us updated as to how he is etc. Thank goodness the new owners got in touch XX


----------



## Amymay (8 September 2012)

How did the visit go, op?


----------



## Bilbs (10 September 2012)

Hi All

Sorry I didn't update on Friday have been awy for the weekend.

Mickey is definately alive and well and being cared for by people who understand his issues.

He is staying where he is for the time being we have been so lucky to find him, he has been lame and they thought they would not get him right and 3 weeks ago were thinking they would have to put him down but luckily they decdied to give him more time.  He has no shoes on and is very foot sore but on soft ground he is fine and will now be brought back in to work having had the last 5 1/2 months off.  

So I cannot thank eveyone enough it was a bit close for comfort, but all I can say is never give up looking there are a lot of good people out there and a lot of Bastards. 

We are going to help the people who bought him get their money back as he was sold sound but was on 5 bute to get him like that!  and try adn prosicute from this end as well.

Will try and keep everyone updated over the next few months.


----------



## OWLIE185 (10 September 2012)

I am so pleased that you have found him.

The tragic news is that DEFRA have removed their funding for NED online and the web site could go down at any moment.


----------



## horsesue (10 September 2012)

Bilbs said:



Hi All

Sorry I didn't update on Friday have been awy for the weekend.

Mickey is definately alive and well and being cared for by people who understand his issues.

He is staying where he is for the time being we have been so lucky to find him, he has been lame and they thought they would not get him right and 3 weeks ago were thinking they would have to put him down but luckily they decdied to give him more time.  He has no shoes on and is very foot sore but on soft ground he is fine and will now be brought back in to work having had the last 5 1/2 months off.  

So I cannot thank eveyone enough it was a bit close for comfort, but all I can say is never give up looking there are a lot of good people out there and a lot of Bastards. 

We are going to help the people who bought him get their money back as he was sold sound but was on 5 bute to get him like that!  and try adn prosicute from this end as well.

Will try and keep everyone updated over the next few months.

Click to expand...


FANTASTIC !!!! i hope to see him on Wednesday       x


----------



## cally6008 (12 November 2012)

Bilbs said:



We have had the best news today, We have found Mickey he is safe and well.  We are going to see him this week.

Thank you to everyone who has helped look for him.

Click to expand...

Any chance of letting the Stolen Horse Register know so they can mark him as recovered ?


----------



## Bilbs (12 November 2012)

I did contact them to say he was found but will try again tomorrow


----------



## cally6008 (12 November 2012)

Bilbs - I'll send you PM with who to contact directly


----------



## Paddy Wp (13 November 2012)

Have you any Idea what area he was last seen in , and is he electronically tagged in any way ?

My guys do rural patrols in some areas and I could get them to keep an eye out for him.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (13 November 2012)

Paddy Wp said:



			Have you any Idea what area he was last seen in , and is he electronically tagged in any way ?

My guys do rural patrols in some areas and I could get them to keep an eye out for him.
		
Click to expand...

see post above 2 or 3 above he has been found....


----------



## Paddy Wp (13 November 2012)

Noted , Many thanks .

Good news


----------

